# An error has occurred



## Drew1234 (Jun 10, 2013)

Yesterday my brother and I played Animal Crossing New Leaf together locally. I went to the train station opened my gate for nearby people and he came over and so we played for just under an hour. That that evening while I was visiting him during my visit I got an error message that is so vague, it says, "An error has occurred, please try again later. Visiting support.nintendo.com" no error code at all. So we tried him coming to my town instead, that didn't work. We tried the far way option over the internet and it still doesn't work. It's so sad. So I called Nintendo up yesterday and they told me it was the firewall on my WiFi, though that doesn't affect local play from 3DS to 3DS. So I removed it for the 3DS and that didn't work. Two hours wasted doing that. Today again we tried on the phone with Nintendo they recommend restarting my wifi router. So I did, that didn't work either.... finally he says okay, call back later, or you can delete  the game and start over by re-downloading it again, seriously? after all the times restarting to get the perfect town, they just don't understand. Later today, he suggested repairing the download so me and my brother did that. But that didn't work.... he too suggested deleting or redoing the game....  He even said it's possible for our 3DS wireless to be broken and need repair. Which is weird because we got it working fine yesterday. I am just wondering if anyone else had this problem and if there was someone that wouldn't mind swapping friend codes to see if I'm to blame or if my brother's 3DS has the issues. Thank you so much for your time, have a great day and enjoy playing.


----------



## Arowen (Jun 10, 2013)

That happened to me and my sister today and yesterday after the same amount of time. And I lost all the fish I caught there. I don't know why it did that, but I would appreciate an answer as well!


----------



## Drew1234 (Jun 10, 2013)

Arowen said:


> That happened to me and my sister today and yesterday after the same amount of time. And I lost all the fish I caught there. I don't know why it did that, but I would appreciate an answer as well!



I know it sucks, did you end up returning back to the town after? Also mine's a downloaded version? I don't know if that's an issue.... 
And it's horrible losing all the things you've done. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Arowen (Jun 10, 2013)

I got sent back to my town, if that's what you meant. And we both have material copies of the game.


----------



## Winterbell (Jun 10, 2013)

I had the same problem thrice while playing with a friend via internet. 
We lost all game progress and were sent back to town, all the fish,medals and beetles were gone.... T.T
Both games were digital copies and said to be the most updated versions.


----------



## Mint (Jun 10, 2013)

You should save often when wifing, even if no one asks to save, do it anyway. 
If you're on the island with friends, the only way to save is to play a mini-game.

So far I've haven't had this issue when connecting locally over wifi. I hope this issue will somehow be resolved. :c


----------



## vintagebalee (Jun 10, 2013)

-deleted-


----------



## Drew1234 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you for your replies. Hopefully there is a way to fix this.


----------



## Drew1234 (Jun 11, 2013)

Mint said:


> You should save often when wifing, even if no one asks to save, do it anyway.
> If you're on the island with friends, the only way to save is to play a mini-game.



Thank you Mint, that's good to know. Unfortunately we don't even have enough time to save before the error messages pops up...


----------



## Fjoora (Jun 11, 2013)

I've had the issue a few times as well. 
They need to hotfix this.


----------



## Drew1234 (Jun 11, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> I've had the issue a few times as well.
> They need to hotfix this.



On man, I've read that more people are having this issue.... yeah a hot fix would be appreciated. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## todytode (Jun 11, 2013)

I got the same problem, really annoying

first, I thought it because of my wifi router so I tried setting it, turn off firewall. it's not working

I also changed to use Nintendo wifi usb,which I bought it longgggggg time ago. it seem working for 10 minutes 

but then error again. now i'm thinking about buy a new wifi router cause I want to play this game badly 

Should I buy it or just wait for some news from nintendo?

PS. my 3ds is animal crossing bundle


----------



## Drew1234 (Jun 11, 2013)

Changing the firewall didn't help either. Also if you are playing locally or nearby that has nothing to do with wifi but the 3DS wireless. Also make sure that your router is compatible or on the working list, when I called Nintendo they checked mine and said there are no known issue with my router. So I'd suggest you check before spending more money than you need to.


----------



## TomoEGoto (Jun 11, 2013)

This happened to me a couple of times!
I thought it was my friend's end, because I was across from my router when the error occurred and if it been my internet, one of the lights for the Wi-Fi would be off.

I can't really play online because I don't want to lose my progress if it does error on me again.


----------



## todytode (Jun 11, 2013)

TomoEGoto said:


> This happened to me a couple of times!
> I thought it was my friend's end, because I was across from my router when the error occurred and if it been my internet, one of the lights for the Wi-Fi would be off.
> 
> I can't really play online because I don't want to lose my progress if it does error on me again.



Personally, the funnest part of the game is when playing with friend 

it's so fun and adorable


----------



## Drew1234 (Jun 11, 2013)

todytode said:


> Personally, the funnest part of the game is when playing with friend


Likewise, it makes the game experience a whole lot better!!! Especially with the Island too.


----------



## Nami (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm getting that error on wifi play, not local. Not every time either, just random times. I have a digital copy and the 3ds is brand new. I say it's on Nintendo's end.


----------



## Drew1234 (Jun 11, 2013)

Nami said:


> I'm getting that error on wifi play, not local. Not every time either, just random times. I have a digital copy and the 3ds is brand new. I say it's on Nintendo's end.



I agree, there seems to be no known trigger for this to happen, it just happens randomly. If you haven't you can repair you game through the eShop, it doesn't delete game date, thankfully I've done it, but it still didn't fix the issue for me though.....
I guess we'll have to wait and see what Nintendo says.


----------



## Drew1234 (Jun 11, 2013)

Another suggestion from Nintedno that could work for you but didn't for me is manually changing and adding the IP to your 3DS that you can get from your computer. Take the IP address, example 302.123.102.10.11 so with 11 you'd add 10 making it 302.123.102.10.21 and the guy swore this would fix it. Instead it caused me to have no internet access on the 3DS. Oh well.


----------



## AC_Reiko (Jun 11, 2013)

My sister and I have had a few hiccups with messaging over wifi, despite that our systems read when either of us are online.
Other than that, we've had items disappear on us. When she visited me yesterday, I lost a hundred thousand bells from my pocket. The first day, I bought new pants and the old ones disappeared, and then yesterday the same thing happened to her. 
Save often! As a precaution, we both now deposit extra bells in our accounts before visiting.


----------



## Drew1234 (Jun 11, 2013)

AC_Reiko said:


> Other than that, we've had items disappear on us. When she visited me yesterday, I lost a hundred thousand bells from my pocket.


Losing items is always awful, especially 100,000 bells!!! Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Eloise (Jun 11, 2013)

I haven't got the game yet but I'm worried this might happen to me because sometimes my internet can be dodgy and Mario Kart 7 doesn't work when I try to go online. I manually changed my IP Address just to be prepared and I had the same problem afterwards, couldn't connect to the internet so I changed it back to normal. I hope you guys get this sorted and I hope I don't get this error when I get the game!


----------



## PaJami (Jun 11, 2013)

I've been getting the error too trying to play with a friend. Oddly enough, we can connect to others easily, but when we try to enter the same town, it gives us that same error. Like literally she was in a town with two other people, then I tried to enter and the error came. Either we're not allowed to coexist in the same game, or there's some bug thing going around :/


----------



## rafren (Jun 12, 2013)

Having this same problem as well.

Can't leave my gates open, if I do I get disconnected and the resetti photo shows up.

Sort of sucks


----------



## ChickenSpy (Jun 12, 2013)

I have this problem also. I played without issue with someone I met on reddit. As soon as I try to connect with my cousin, we have issues and can't even get the process started. He has a physical copy and I have the digital copy. My NAT is open and his should be too, so I doubt it's that...

Maybe it's just Nintendo server issues as the game JUST came out...


----------



## Isabella (Jun 12, 2013)

I get the error very often too. It's annoying cause I have to be saving every 5-10 minutes so my friends and I don't lose our progress.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jun 12, 2013)

Eloise said:


> I haven't got the game yet but I'm worried this might happen to me because sometimes my internet can be dodgy and Mario Kart 7 doesn't work when I try to go online. I manually changed my IP Address just to be prepared and I had the same problem afterwards, couldn't connect to the internet so I changed it back to normal. I hope you guys get this sorted and I hope I don't get this error when I get the game!



I know why MK7 doesn't work - it's TalkTalk internet!


----------



## kittycate (Jun 12, 2013)

This has happened to me twice. Glad to know it's not just me, I think my internet was bad or something


----------



## Joey (Jun 12, 2013)

Now I'm afraid that this will happen to me. I have internet with eircom and I could never play a full race online on MK7. I thought that it was my internet or something but now I know that it is not.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 12, 2013)

There's nothing wrong with your 3ds or your Internet. The game is what's causing problem. Try connecting to each other on a different game, the odds are that it's only just a bug with AC. It's just been released in the US so there are going to be bugs and glitches. Just hold out and wait for an update


----------



## Kiwi (Jun 12, 2013)

I feel kinda dumb for asking this, but... it is possible to update physical copies, right?
Just to be sure^^"


----------



## jeputz (Jun 12, 2013)

Jarrad said:


> There's nothing wrong with your 3ds or your Internet. The game is what's causing problem. Try connecting to each other on a different game, the odds are that it's only just a bug with AC. It's just been released in the US so there are going to be bugs and glitches. Just hold out and wait for an update



My wife and I were trying to connect locally (nearby town), and after 5 minutes, we errorred out of her town.  tried her visiting my town, and we errorred out after maybe 4 minutes.  

Is nintendo aware of the problems?  are they in the habit of releasing timely patches to fix bugs?  most of my nintendo experience is from pre-internet days, so i was wondering how quickly they learn about and respond to people's issues.

thanks


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 12, 2013)

jeputz said:


> My wife and I were trying to connect locally (nearby town), and after 5 minutes, we errorred out of her town.  tried her visiting my town, and we errorred out after maybe 4 minutes.
> 
> Is nintendo aware of the problems?  are they in the habit of releasing timely patches to fix bugs?  most of my nintendo experience is from pre-internet days, so i was wondering how quickly they learn about and respond to people's issues.
> 
> thanks



Within minutes or hours they'll be aware of bugs and glitches but god knows how long it'll take to fix the bug/glitch (if that) first they'll need to pinpoint the exact location and cause of the bug and then work on it. It could be a few hours to a week or two, however, Nintendo are fairly quick on fixing error problems which're out of the consumer's hands so ideally it wouldn't take too long.


----------



## Datura (Jun 12, 2013)

I do hope they fix it as I plan on playing with my husband locally every day. That's the reason I pre-ordered him a copy too


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 12, 2013)

Datura said:


> I do hope they fix it as I plan on playing with my husband locally every day. That's the reason I pre-ordered him a copy too



Yeah! Or hopefully it only affects the US version of the game and not the EU >


----------



## chriss (Jun 12, 2013)

I keep getting this error too when I try to visit friends towns. Ill be in for 5 minutes then get the error


----------



## Treasu(red) (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah I've experienced this issue in two separate towns, I think it has something to do with the internet connection failing or 'hiccuping' somehow mid-wifi. It stinks when you lose all your stuff I know.


----------



## kcrojas777 (Jun 12, 2013)

vintagebalee said:


> My boyfriend and I live together so therefore use the same wifi. We have no problem connecting locally to each other's towns but when we try to both go to my sister's town (she does not live with us) through our wifi we get errors. Yet, when either of us try to go to her town alone using wifi it works. Also if I connect to a random person in our building's wifi and he remains on ours there is no problem and all 3 of us can hang in her town. So, I have gathered the problem arises whenever you and someone else using the same wifi try to play in game using wifi and not locally. Which is very unfortunate. This was also the case in city folk if you had two wii consoles in the same household and tried to visit each other's town through wifi. Sigh.



This particular situation sounds more like an issue with your router. I had a similar issue before, (Not with AC) where if I turned something internet related on, Wii, 3DS, Ps3, Laptop, Tablet etc, if someone else was using the connection it booted both of us off until it had time to re-connect both at the same time which took forever. I dealt with that forever until finally I bought a new router. Problem was solved. If you or your boyfriend wait a few minutes after the first person uses the connection, maybe that will help. Don't do it at the same time....

- - - Post Merge - - -

*To everyone with the issues....Keep in mind Nintendo's server is probably packed to the roof with the release of this game. I remember with AC:WW this would happen occasionally as well. Being that NL just released and everyone and their mom is trying to get on the server at once, it's bound to have some glitches. I would say before panicking, give it a few days (or a week) for it to simmer down and people to calm their AC Internet needs lol.*

To those with the local issues, I am not sure what could be causing problems but keep in mind there could be something in your house, or nearby causing interference (My microwave cannot be run without slowing down the internet and it's 20 ft away from my router.) Although I understand the router has nothing to do with local play, it, as well as the DS can both receive interference. Look for nearby devices that could be possibly causing issues with your DS connections.


----------



## Tapa (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah, I get a similar error when trying to join certain friend's towns. It's weird that they can visit other people's towns and invite them as well. We tried fiddling with our routers and settings but nothing has been fixed. I guess the best we can do is wait for Nintendo to come up with a patch or something.


----------



## kcrojas777 (Jun 12, 2013)

Kiwi said:


> I feel kinda dumb for asking this, but... it is possible to update physical copies, right?
> Just to be sure^^"



*Yes, Isabelle asks you when you start up the game to start, or "There's something else" or whatever option it gives you. She then gives you something like 3 other options. One being to look for updates.*


----------



## Kiwi (Jun 12, 2013)

kcrojas777 said:


> *Yes, Isabelle asks you when you start up the game to start, or "There's something else" or whatever option it gives you. She then gives you something like 3 other options. One being to look for updates.*



Ah, I see! Thank you for answering!


----------



## Drew1234 (Jun 12, 2013)

PaJami said:


> or there's some bug thing going around :/



From what I read it sounds like a bug....


----------



## Caidryn (Jun 12, 2013)

They kind of hide the error code. It's at the top. Anyway, I was having the same problem, but looked up the code. This is what you're looking for.

nintendo.com/consumer/wfc/en_na/ds/results.jsp?error_code=018-0512&system=3DS&locale=en_US (Plus the www, but I couldn't post that, because I'm new. But it's all there.)

Has to do with your router's firewall blocking the connection. Should work with the fixes they provide. :3


----------



## Elloriee (Jun 12, 2013)

Glad it's not just me. I've been having the exact same issue. There will be no lag or delay or anything! And then all of a sudden the "error has occurred" screen shows up. And it doesn't happen every time. I'll be over a friends town for a good 30 minutes to an hour and its fine and i'll go back home. And then some times it'll work fine for 5-15 minutes at my town or some one else's and then all of a sudden BAM! "error has occurred".
Hopefully Nintendo is aware of the issue by now and solves it soon because I really like visiting people. It makes the game a lot more fun once you're done with your daily routine n_n!


----------



## Caidryn (Jun 13, 2013)

Just to confirm, I haven't had the issue even once since. Seems the issue really is just the firewall, and therefor, it's not something they can patch. Has to be fixed user end.


----------



## Drew1234 (Jun 13, 2013)

To add to that, when playing locally, not through the Internet the firewall is NOT involved. For example me and my brother could play Mario Kart together wirelessly without WiFi say up north without any WiFi around. Removing the Firewall is only a good fix for using the Internet to connect and play with others. And this was confirmed by the Nintendo representative on the phone I spoke with.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 14, 2013)

Happened to me last night too. It sucked too because my friend gave me all these cool things.

What I suggest you do is save whenever you do something productive in your town or receive something cool. The host of the town can save by pressing start.


----------



## Little Link (Jun 14, 2013)

I had errors trying to Download the game from the eShop. It would download then not finish. After repeatedly trying, I called Nintendo. The 1st person tried to help but he didn't have the information on his computer to be of any assistance to me. He then connected me to another department which handles wifi issues. The technician was able to access my router settings through a program that he had me install. He also told me what to manually enter on my 3DS. I still had download trouble but I left it running in the wee hours of the morning while I slept. When I woke up the game had downloaded completely but the screen showed a error code. So it had to be a server problem which likely was overload. The other night I visited a town and when on its island got a error screen and got disconnected. Went back to the same town and to its island again only to have it happen once more. So its either server overload or a game glitch. While incorrect router settings can create a problem in my case the Nintendo technician adjusted my settings. So I feel the problem lies with Nintendo. What bothered me when I was on the phone with them was that they couldn't tell me exactly what the problem was at all. And I was on the phone almost a hour and a half with 2 guys in support.


----------



## Stupefiant (Jun 14, 2013)

Well, i'm having this problem too. Never had a single problem with my internet, my internet download at 60mb/s and doesn't lag at all.
Animal Crossing is the only game causing me issues online on the 3DS.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 14, 2013)

You would think they would have things perfected after 3 years in development.


----------



## Drew1234 (Jun 15, 2013)

Okay so I finally got it fixed some how... call your internet provider and ask them how to ensure the 3DS will work with your internet. They had me fix a few things and even change the 3DS IP address and that seemed to do the trick.


----------



## DorsalAxe (Jun 28, 2013)

This has been plaguing me too, and absolutely nothing has helped to solve the issue. Unfortunately the problem is as I suspected. According to Nintendo, it's a router/modem incompatibility. The only solution is to get a new one.


----------

